# Washing Eco complete



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I just bought another bag of Eco Complete Red and was wondering if washing it out before I put it in tank would cause a loss of any the nutrients in it since I would like to try and prevent my water from changing to a red color for a few hours. I already have some in the tank and notice the real small particles stir up when I do a water change.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have no idea about the eco red but with my regular eco I just dumped all ten bags in the tank and used the dish method to fill the tank. It didnt cloud up at all. I dont think you should wash it IMO.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I think you may mean Flourite red, I'm not aware of Eco having any red substrates. If it is Flourite you will need to wash it off before use. There is no way to rinse it all off, so you will be ok in the way of nutrients. Here is a article on how to rinse... http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=washfluorite


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

No its def Eco complete think it is something new. I get it from here http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+9087&pcatid=9087
The tank is already setup with 3 bags of Eco complete but realized I needed another


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow! Did not know Eco had came out with other colors. I guess they had to compete with Flourite, since Flourite just came out with their black line. If the red is the same as the orginal Eco, you do not need to rinse before adding. I would just double check the MFG directions to see what they recommend though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Like Trena said, follow the directions on the bag. It's been a while since I used Eco Complete but I do believe the directions say to rinse it if you are adding it to an established tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

The nutrients are not in the liquid. The liquid is supposed to be full of beneficial bacteria and added to a tank with the substrate.


----------

